# how do you make goose or duck jerky?



## Steelpuck18

sounds like the best tasting thing i can do with my birds. Problem is I just don't knowhow to do it. Any suggestions? :lol:


----------



## drjongy

Start with the Hi Mountain jerky seasonings and brine. Can be found in most sports stores. You can even do this stuff in the oven if you don't have a smoker. Good place to start for the novice jerky maker.

I agree, I can't think of a better way to use goose meat...I like goose jerky a lot.


----------



## honkerslayr

drjongy said:


> Start with the Hi Mountain jerky seasonings and brine. Can be found in most sports stores. You can even do this stuff in the oven if you don't have a smoker. Good place to start for the novice jerky maker.
> 
> I agree, I can't think of a better way to use goose meat...I like goose jerky a lot.


Yup!!! this IMO is the best way to make geese! It's all I've ever don and all I'll ever do with them. For some reason I think it's the best tasting jerky a person can make. But the hi mountain jerky mix is great, I always get the mesquite flavoring with it and it's really easy to do, just kind of time consuming in some cases. Thats why I usually make a really big batch.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I did 15 honkers one weekend......it took about 6 hours to make. And about 3 hours to eat. :beer:

The Hi-Mt. Mix is great. Also if you local butcher has a mix you like. Just ask if you can buy some from them.


----------



## martin_shooter

honkerslayr does make a damn goood batch of duck/goose jerkey. i am begining to become partial to making them into peppersticks though. either jerkey or sticks and you have great snacks for the whole fishing season!


----------



## martin_shooter

and its alot better in a smoker or oven then in the dehydrator i think


----------



## Pistol

anyone have recipes for goose pepperettes? I've done duck and goose jerky, and would like to try the pepperettes.


----------

